# Wyoming AIS - Plan ahead!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting read...



> • Any watercraft transported into Wyoming from March 1 through November 30 must undergo a mandatory inspection by an authorized inspector prior to launching in any water of the state.


So not only would a craft be required to have a Wyoming AIS decal, you must now have your boat inspected before launching as well.

If you plan on leaving early, to be on the water before sunrise, good luck! The hours listed for most inspection stations do not begin until 7a.m. Plan ahead! For most folks going to Flaming Gorge, and coming from the SLC area, there will be an inspection station at the Port of Entry on I-80, as per the website.

Frustrating, to say the least.. but you have to do what you have to do..

Here's the website for further reading:
http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/fishing-1001290.aspx


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta get one and the AIS sticker.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a mess. A lot of us Wyoming guys just fish the Utah side of the Gorge. No AIS crap and fewer Utah people.  


Hey, make sure ya stop in Evingston for cheap fuel, tobacco, porno, real beer, and large rifle primers.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Primers , you got primers !!!!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm guessing here- and hopefully someone with info can advise--------- pontoons or inflatables less than 10ft are exempt from this ?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Packfish said:


> I'm guessing here- and hopefully someone with info can advise--------- pontoons or inflatables less than 10ft are exempt from this ?


Well... like Goob said. It's a mess.

If the checkpoint is open, you *MUST* stop and be inspected for *ANY* watercraft.
Now the AIS sticker:
Anything motorized: REQUIRED to have the sticker.
Non-motorized inflatable under 10ft: NOT REQUIRED to have the sticker.
Non-motorized inflatable over 10ft: REQUIRED to have the sticker.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I'm guessing here- and hopefully someone with info can advise--------- pontoons or inflatables less than 10ft are exempt from this ?


Yeah, everyone knows that invasives don't travel on boats less than 10 feet - or December through February. We had to pay for a permit to use an raft in Oregon last month. Buying a permit must mean you don't have invasives either. :roll:


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

Per a phone call today to the WY Game and Fish headquarters in Cheyenne and after being routed to a number of different people the verdict/answer is inflatables under 10' DO NOT have to be inspected. Take that for what it is worth. But I know I won't be stopping at a checkpoint based on what they told me today.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

RichardClarke said:


> Per a phone call today to the WY Game and Fish headquarters in Cheyenne and after being routed to a number of different people the verdict/answer is inflatables under 10' DO NOT have to be inspected. Take that for what it is worth. But I know I won't be stopping at a checkpoint based on what they told me today.


 Good to know! :O||:

But there is always the wild card....

Per the website, all watercraft passing by an inspection station must be inspected. Now inflatbles under 10ft are ruled out. Lets say I would like to take my canoe (over 10ft and not inflatable) to the North Slope of the Uintas which is accesed via Wyoming. I would be launching in Utah and staying within Utah's borders, but have
to pass through Wyoming, and thus pass the inspection station at the Port of Entry.

If I just pass by the inspection station at the Port of Entry, and do not stop, would I risk breaking the law?

If I stop, why? I am using my boat in Utah exclusively, yet have no choice but to drive through Wyoming.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I take my boat through Wyoming when I go to Flaming Gorge.
I camp and fish on the Utah side only.
Now I have to wonder about having to stop there.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

The only inspection point I have seen around the Gorge is at Buckboard near the campground. It is open mostly on weekends and rarely after 5 PM. They inspected my boat once last year and it took less than 5 min. Just a walk around visual, no big deal. I have had the same thing at Strawberry and once at Jordanelle.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Ton_Def said:


> If the checkpoint is open, you *MUST* stop and be inspected for *ANY* watercraft.
> Now the AIS sticker:
> Anything motorized: REQUIRED to have the sticker.
> Non-motorized inflatable under 10ft: NOT REQUIRED to have the sticker.
> Non-motorized inflatable over 10ft: REQUIRED to have the sticker.


That's not exactly what the regulation says. It says you must be inspected before launching in any water in Wyoming. If you aren't launching in Wyoming, the regulation on the website doesn't apply, at least as I read it.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Dodger said:


> Ton_Def said:
> 
> 
> > If the checkpoint is open, you *MUST* stop and be inspected for *ANY* watercraft.
> ...


True. It does say "prior to launching in any water of the state". But... further down it has this:


> • Boat Inspections: All boaters must stop at established check stations. Check stations are established at ports of entry, border locations, or at boat ramps and are set-up to ensure watercraft are Drain, Clean and Dry before launching. Inspections are also available at WGFD Regional Offices during normal business hours.


My assumption is this may be similar to Idaho. I don't float in Idaho, but do drive through en route to Montana, and it is required to stop at Idaho's check points.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Ton_Def said:


> My assumption is this may be similar to Idaho. I don't float in Idaho, but do drive through en route to Montana, and it is required to stop at Idaho's check points.


That may be. I guess my point is that if the check station is closed (like they sometimes are in Idaho), you are prohibited from launching in Wyoming until you are checked. But, if you are driving straight through to the Gorge and the station is closed, as long as you launch in Utah, you're fine.


----------

